# Atv/Utv for the ice



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Had a blast on Erie last season the few trips I made. I would like to get my own transportation for the ice and the coming season. Any recommendations for type, size or options that I should be looking for? I would like to get a side by side, but am afraid I can't afford one. I am open to all suggestions, as you can't put a price tag on safety.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

shanewilliamson said:


> Had a blast on Erie last season the few trips I made. I would like to get my own transportation for the ice and the coming season. Any recommendations for type, size or options that I should be looking for? I would like to get a side by side, but am afraid I can't afford one. I am open to all suggestions, as you can't put a price tag on safety.


I have an Argo 8x8 and love it! I pull a clam shanty with it and makes setting up and moving real easy.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Depending on the winter weather in ohio will determine how safe it is to travel on lake erie with which type of machine. The argo stated by decoy hound is one of your safest bets besides an airboat. Keep in mind the past two winters have blessed ice fishermen on lake erie. A side by side is much more comfortable with a windshield over a quad. I personally use a quad and have racked over 700 miles on erie in the past two seasons. The quad is a little lighter but at times wish I had a side by side just for the comfort and wind protection. A side by side such as a ranger will allow extra space to bring a cooler and safer haul of your electronics and more comfortable for a passenger. But that being said we will have to get the ice to use it on the lake. Personally if I were you I would get a vehicle that you will use all year to get multiple uses out of it. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Will the machine be a multi purpose or just for travel on the big lake? I run 2 Kawasaki prairie 360s 4x4. Only got stuck 1 time and I rocked it back and forth out, 4wd is important but if you don't have it chains will get the job done,


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Not bashing any brands but the 2 best that I have seen are Honda's and Can Am's. I own a cabin in northern Ontario and every driveway up there has either one of these brands in it. These guys bring a whole new meaning to extreme use! Honda's are bullet proof! I have a 2005 Rincon and never had an issue with it.


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

I would like to use something year round. Something to drag/haul around the yard and put a plow on. Kinda leaning towards a side by side. Won't be going out alone and could definitely use a small bed on the back. Is EFI necessary?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a Suzuki Eiger 400 4x4 that literally will destroy anything I have put in front of it...From pulling multiple guys and deer out of the woods to WV hill climbs, plowing snow, and last season ran it on Erie for the first time ice fishing...Didnt even have chains and it did everything I needed it to do...

4x4 quads have a ton of uses...If you're not hardcore and not gonna designate a machine specifically to ice fish i think a quad will get you the most bang for ur buck...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

shanewilliamson said:


> I would like to use something year round. Something to drag/haul around the yard and put a plow on. Kinda leaning towards a side by side. Won't be going out alone and could definitely use a small bed on the back. Is EFI necessary?


I have a Polaris Ranger 800 EFI and it is awesome. Only thing I need to do this year is buy a second set of wheels & tires I can stud for winter use only, chains are a pain in the ass IMO. I built a rack out of PVC pipe that pops into the bed that I put a Clam 6800 on top and all my gear below. The bench seat fits three adults perfectly and the windshield is priceless. If I want to take a big group I can offload my machine from the 8'x10' trailer that I haul it on and once at the lake transfer the trailer to my machine (has a Reese hitch with 2K tow capacity and 55 HP) and load all necessary gear and people on the trailer and head out. Machine is a workhorse the rest of the year at home both summer and winter. I bought a snow plow for this machine and the only time I get a tractor out in the winter now is if I need a loader to move piles of snow. Best overall buy I have made in years, I would certainly recommend you go look at them.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Check out the Honda Pioneer 700-4 and 1000-5 , cant go wrong with Honda and they will seat 5 and you don't need a car trailer to haul them.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I would say to definitely get a 4x4 if you get a quad. This past year I went out on a Suzuki Vinson 500 and I really had to work it to keep going. The snow was pretty deep and there were pretty deep drifts that prettt much swallowed the atv. I never had to be pulled out but it's not fun having to dig yourself out every 15 mins haha


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I've got a 4x4 with stock tires that are in good shape. Will that do the trick or should I invest in some chains? Also I heard they have to be plated and insured. mine is not (easy fix) but I don't want to get an ignorance ticket.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what I run on mine just stock tires. I've gotten stuck a few times but rocking back and forth normally gets her out. 


I believe it just needs plated, I could be wrong about the insurance because most insurance is void after a vehicle puts 1 tire on the ice, so I wouldn't see a point to need insurance.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't quote me on it. Mines not insured.., hopefully someone with the right answer will chime in


----------

